# mise à jour indésirable dans l'app store



## lomedelouest (23 Février 2015)

Bonjour la compagnie! Voilà ce n'est pas une catastrophe mais je voulais savoir pourquoi au lancement de l'app store, une mise à jour "angry bird" m'est proposée? Je n'est jamais installé ce jeu... C'est un peu irritant tout de même car lorsque l'application est active, je vois un petit "1" sur l'icône mais c'est toujours pour trouver cette mise à jour dont je n'ai pas besoin.


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2015)

Il y a eu forcément installation de ce petit jeu très répandu et piraté d'ou cette notification.

Soit cette application est dans le dossier Applications, soit elle est présente dans un disque USB. Et le test suivant est sans appel : si cette application est présente dans un disque USB, le fait de l'éjecter supprimera la notification.


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2015)

Si tu as cette notification, c'est que le jeu est quelque part chez toi. Vérifie dans tes applications en faisant une recherche sur le nom par exemple.


----------



## lomedelouest (24 Février 2015)

Merci. Il est possible qu'il est été téléchargé / installé, mais je ça ne me revient pas. De plus, une recherche Spotlight ne donne aucun résultat. Je vais télécharger cette mise à jour, pour voir...


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2015)

lomedelouest a dit:


> Je vais télécharger cette mise à jour, pour voir...


Je pense connaître ta réponse.  Et relis la réponse #2


----------



## lomedelouest (24 Février 2015)

Je clique sur "mettre à jour" et le menu avec identifiant affiche un apple ID que je ne connais pas! de type "@mail.ru", je ne sais pas si c'est du pishing, du spaming ou autre


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2015)

lomedelouest a dit:


> Je clique sur "mettre à jour" et le menu avec identifiant affiche un apple ID que je ne connais pas! de type "@mail.ru", je ne sais pas si c'est du pishing, du spaming ou autre


Bingo, c''est bien un jeu piraté et forcément installé par toi. 

Pas de polémique à faire, mais ce petit jeu est bien dans ton dossier Applications ou est présent dans un disque USB qui est connecté. Si, si, App Store cherche dans tous les disques durs connectés si une MAJ est disponible pour un ou des logiciels installés.

Pour les recherches je préfère et de très loin utiliser EasyFind _(gratuit et dispo dans App Store)_ plutôt que le Finder et Spotlight.


----------



## lomedelouest (24 Février 2015)

Ok très bien. Loin de moi l'idée de prétendre n'avoir rien télécharger de manière non orthodoxe. Mais je me demande bien où il est. Je vais chercher encore.
Merci.


----------



## lomedelouest (24 Février 2015)

Il cherche, il cherche l'écureuil. J'ai huit volumes sur quatre disques pour 2500 Go au total...
à plus!


----------

